# BFI Presents - Project 2.5T



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

_*click image for full story_ 

Project 2.5 Turbo Rabbit from Black Forest on Vimeo.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

good job:beer:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

is there a reason why you used the stage 1 mounts instead of the stage 2 mounts on the turbo rabbit?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> is there a reason why you used the stage 1 mounts instead of the stage 2 mounts on the turbo rabbit?


 We wanted to test the limits of the Stage 1 bushings on a turbo 2.5l to make sure there wasn't any issues with the "softer" poly.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome work guys, vid is awesome car is awesome and the new mount looks awesome too!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

DerekH said:


> Awesome work guys, vid is awesome car is awesome and the new mount looks awesome too!


 Yup X2


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

freaking epic! Love the stg 2 and sri combo, must go like hell


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

very nice guys. so when are you going to dyno this beast?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> very nice guys. so when are you going to dyno this beast?


 Still waiting for the new clutch to properly break-in. Logged ~300 miles so far. 
Our 2.5T, big turbo VR6 and a Stage III+ FSI will all be on the dyno when we go.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Figure out your plug issues? I'm still running colder plugs. Pretty sure the car runs better with them. have you had any other random issues?
Looks awesome!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Figure out your plug issues? I'm still running colder plugs. Pretty sure the car runs better with them. have you had any other random issues?
> Looks awesome!


 what plugs you running? I want to throw in colder ones this weekend


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Bkr7eix. Plugs are iridium too!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

in for dyno sheets


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Bkr7eix. Plugs are iridium too!


 sweet. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Figure out your plug issues? I'm still running colder plugs. Pretty sure the car runs better with them. have you had any other random issues?
> Looks awesome!





TylerO28 said:


> Bkr7eix. Plugs are iridium too!


 Yes, these are the plugs I installed. No issues with misfiring since. :thumbup::thumbup: 

**Still misfiring above 6,500-7,000rpm. Coil packs are good, plugs are new, will do some logs soon to figure out why. Car runs excellent otherwise - no complaints. We'll figure out the misfire, no sweat. 

_UPDATE_ 
I forgot to update this... 
Got the plugs and software sorted. 
Potter @ C2 is *the man*. 
The car pulls stronger then ever! 
No CELs, just smiles and tire smoke!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, these are the plugs I installed. No issues with misfiring since. :thumbup::thumbup:


 gap? oem?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> gap? oem?


 No. BKR7EIX-11 is stock gap. BKR7EIX is smaller gap ~.030". 
So far so good. With stock plugs - NGK Iridiums - I was misfiring in the hot weather above 6,500rpm. 

**Still misfiring above 6,500-7,000rpm. Coil packs are good, plugs are new, will do some logs soon to figure out why. Car runs excellent otherwise - no complaints. We'll figure out the misfire, no sweat. 

_UPDATE_ 
I forgot to update this... 
Got the plugs and software sorted. 
Potter @ C2 is *the man*. 
The car pulls stronger then ever! 
No CELs, just smiles and tire smoke!


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks good :beer: do you have an oil cooler in there? if not, why?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

TrillyPop said:


> Looks good :beer: do you have an oil cooler in there? if not, why?


 There's not one on there.. Yet. That's coming very soon, along with 330mm Brembos.


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

damn, super clean :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

great job


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> No. BKR7EIX-11 is stock gap. BKR7EIX is smaller gap ~.030".
> So far so good. With stock plugs - NGK Iridiums - I was misfiring in the hot weather above 6,500rpm.
> 
> **Still misfiring above 6,500-7,000rpm. Coil packs are good, plugs are new, will do some logs soon to figure out why. Car runs excellent otherwise - no complaints. We'll figure out the misfire, no sweat.


 Hmmm? Could it just be bad fuel? 
I know Danny worked some magic for me...mine was pulling a tad too much timing.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Like the wheels. Don't see those everyday


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

This is Awesome! Bump for a local! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

2tnicrbbt said:


> This is Awesome! Bump for a local! :beer::thumbup:


 Thanks, dude. :thumbup:


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Can't wait for that motor mount.......


----------



## DrewDub2.0 (Sep 24, 2002)

Looking sweet Pete. This is definitely the right way to do things.


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

its so beautiful


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Quality parts. Quality build. Quality video. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

:thumbup: 
opcorn:


----------



## Sucka612 (Jan 23, 2007)

Sounds awesome. Does this setup use a BOV (09?) or diverter valve?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Sucka612 said:


> Sounds awesome. Does this setup use a BOV (09?) or diverter valve?


its using a stage 2 c2 kit...

Diverter valve


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Sucka612 said:


> Sounds awesome. Does this setup use a BOV (09?) or diverter valve?


It uses a diverter valve; a Eurospec unit to be specific.


----------

